# Easton 5mm Axis arrow build



## DevilDog09

I need some input folks. I bought a dozen unfletched 300 spine Axis 5mm arrows. I’ve been shooting FMJs, but want to mix it up. What do you guys recommend? I’ve heard a lot about adding some collars to strengthen the carbon from splitting. 75/50 grain break off brass inserts? The arrows will be cut to 28.5”. I’m shooting a Hoyt defiant Turbo at 70 lbs. Thanks for all the input ladies and gents


----------



## Ray

olibooger said:


> I'm a bit daft. What is the question again?
> 
> Which broadhead are you shooting this year?
> Are you wondering about vane selection?
> 
> I'd put a collar for sure but other people know better than I do in the forum.


He lives! Where do you go good sir? I was off the forum for a bit.

Now for the OP, I'd honestly just play around with it and see which works best with your setup. As for me, I only shoot FMJ's


----------



## johnrr65

Ray said:


> He lives! Where do you go good sir? I was off the forum for a bit.
> 
> Now for the OP, I'd honestly just play around with it and see which works best with your setup. As for me, I only shoot FMJ's


+1


----------



## DevilDog09

I like the Muzzy Trocar 3 blade 100 grains. Just trying to see if any of you have a “If I was building an axis arrow I would definitely....”. I’m gonna throw some collars on and probably a 50 grain brass insert. See where that gets me. Now the question is....what color combination for the fletchings. Too many options


----------



## High Desert Elk

DevilDog09 said:


> I need some input folks. I bought a dozen unfletched 300 spine Axis 5mm arrows. I've been shooting FMJs, but want to mix it up. What do you guys recommend? I've heard a lot about adding some collars to strengthen the carbon from splitting. 75/50 grain break off brass inserts? The arrows will be cut to 28.5". I'm shooting a Hoyt defiant Turbo at 70 lbs. Thanks for all the input ladies and gents


Collars shine if you miss the target and hit whatever backstop you have. If you are a good shot and never miss, the collars merely make it easier to pull the arrow out of tight foam targets. A broadhead adapter ring will accomplish the same purpose.

In order for the carbon to split on impact, you have to hit something hard enough to cause the point shank end (field point or broadhead) to bend, or enough to break the bond of the insert glue to push the insert/tip assembly into the shaft. Most all animal bones (ribs) aren't hard enough for that to happen.


----------



## Ray

DevilDog09 said:


> I like the Muzzy Trocar 3 blade 100 grains. Just trying to see if any of you have a "If I was building an axis arrow I would definitely....". I'm gonna throw some collars on and probably a 50 grain brass insert. See where that gets me. Now the question is....what color combination for the fletchings. Too many options


I've been liking a lime green wrap with lime green fletchings, really makes the arrow standout.

I'd really like a follow-up on this as you build, I'm interested to see how it turns out


----------



## Ray

I add the wrap for two reasons really, to protect the shaft from the adhesive and It makes your fletchings adhere better. As for the bit about making your arrow standout, I was referring to post impact when target shooting and location while in the field. I too like the neon colors, I even ran pink for a bit, made to where there was never any question as to which arrows were mine.


----------



## Ray

That being said, I don’t always wrap em, that’s just my current setup. I actually have a dozen wrapped and a dozen not wrapped. When it comes to arrows, I’m like a chick with shoes, I have WAY too d#mn many, cause I like variety and I like to experiment with stuff


----------



## MooseMeat

olibooger said:


> I got wrapped up in something incredibly stupid and got ticked off here.
> I generally hang out from the outside and visit very little.


Hahahahahahahaha hahahahahaha hahaha ha ha haha :smile:


----------



## MooseMeat

olibooger said:


> Not going there. LoL


You already did.


----------



## olibooger

Far from it 👌
Greatful to be in Utah


----------



## DevilDog09

Oh man...I found my combo. Two flannel green canes with the thin blue line as the **** vane. No mistaking my arrows haha . I’ll keep you all updated on the build. Should be done next week. Thank you for the input. I’m going to order some collars and break off brass inserts. See how they fly.


----------



## Ray

DevilDog09 said:


> Oh man...I found my combo. Two flannel green canes with the thin blue line as the **** vane. No mistaking my arrows haha . I'll keep you all updated on the build. Should be done next week. Thank you for the input. I'm going to order some collars and break off brass inserts. See how they fly.


I really like that thin blue line one.


----------



## goforbroke

I built up the same arrow (260 spine) about a month ago. Then drew zero archery tags. I purchased the adapter ring. Used 75 grain HIT insert. My arrows are about 29.5”. Use 100 grain head and I’m at 550 grains. I didn’t like adapter ring so I ordered field points that are the same size as my shaft. Work great in a target. I fletched with Arizona mini fletcher. I am 75 grains heavier than my last arrow and drop a bit so had to adjust sight


----------



## DevilDog09

Just came back from a pro shop and got some ideas thrown at me...
1st - 4 fletch instead of 3. 4 are better when shooting a fixed blade broadhead was the idea.
2nd - Easton just put out a new insert, it’s called the half out. It’s a hybrid. The first half is your normal HIT insert, the remainder turns into an adapter for a regular broadhead thread. It takes away the need for a collar, and comes in 25 and 50 grains. Interesting.


----------



## KineKilla

I've built a couple different sets of Axis...one in 340 one in 300. It all kind of depends on your desired overall weight.

The collars, half outs or BAR's are fine but if you ever shoot bag targets they make it harder to pull them out. Protecting the carbon is not usually necessary as the field point or broadhead does that already.

I like to use the HIT brass inserts at their full weight (75) then adjust the point up or down in weight to get to my desired total.

Here are a couple recipes I have built:

5mm Axis Match Grade 300 cut to 30" w/50gr HIT Insert
w/125gr point = 524gn total weight, FOC:15.0%
w/100gr point = 499gn total weight, FOC:13.3%

5mm Axis 340 @ 28" w/ 75gr HIT Insert
w/125gr point = 502gr total weight, FOC:16.3%
w/100gr point = 477gr total weight, FOC:15.04%

Both of these have 5-7" wraps, X-Nocks and three fletched configuration. All stabilize fixed blade G5 Striker broadheads just fine.

Here's some eye candy for ya...


----------



## DevilDog09

I’m diggin the green and pink wraps!!! Good lookin arrows!! Thank you for the help and all the ideas! I appreciate it.
I just finished my dozen tonight. 

4” wrap. 4 fletch bully vanes with a 2° offset. I’m not sure if I’ll do the 50 grain insert or the regular hit insert they come with. 29” arrow with nothing on the business end, I am sitting at 355 grains. I shoot 100 grain muzzy trocars. Decisions....


----------



## KineKilla

I like to keep my total weight between 475 - 525 if possible. Just what I do, each to their own of course.


----------



## DevilDog09

KineKilla said:


> I like to keep my total weight between 475 - 525 if possible. Just what I do, each to their own of course.


That's what I'm shooting for too. Right now as my arrow sits it weighs 355. Here's my options:

100 grain muzzy trocar, 16 grain hit insert = 471 grains.

100 grain muzzy trocar, 50 grain brass hit insert = 505 grains.

125 grain muzzy trocar, 16 grain hit insert = 496 grains.

I know the difference is 34 grains. I lean towards the 505 grains set up. I won't shoot past 60 yds. Set up is for both deer and elk.


----------



## DevilDog09

Update - Shot my freshly built axis as the totally archery challenge and couldn’t have been happier (except the two that went to the arrow graveyard). They fly like darts. I bought some footers for a little more weight and the added protection to the carbon upfront. Elk River Archery is the company name. He’s outta Oregon. He takes FMJ casings and turns them into footers. They weigh an additional 18 grains, so I’m at 489 grains now. This new arrow build has been nothin but fun


----------



## tshuntin

Axis 300's, 28.5", 50gr brass insert, four vane, 4" wrap. Around 485 grains if I remember right.

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=143097&stc=1&d=1596947509


----------



## colorcountrygunner

I'm shooting a similar build. 75 grain brass inserts 340 spine axis arrows at approximately 480 grains total arrow weight with a 100 grain build.


----------

